# Website hosting



## gasmasked (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey i saw the first post with website hosts, i was just wondering if anyone knows of some other good deals?


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey gasmasked

Have you checked out www.one.com?
It offers a years free hosting (although there is a small set-up fee of £9.00) you can try having a look at that, enjoy!:1angel:


----------



## Larry_S (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi

This is a forum link dedicated to hosting offers. Lots of good deals here:grin:
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## gasmasked (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## dem0x7 (Dec 24, 2008)

There are sooo many web hosts to choose from. I personally go with hostgator.com and haven't had a problem yet. Whenever I need live chat support, I get someone within 5 minutes. 

Might be an option for you.


----------



## zwekiel (Jan 11, 2009)

Dreamhost also has a promotional code DOTCOMS that gives you three free domains on registration...


----------



## dianehelen (Jan 10, 2009)

My latest host of choice is

startlogic.com

24/7/365 phone support - by ENGLISH speaking techs!!!!

dirt cheap, 3.95/month if you only have up to 10 domains, and can live with 60 gigs storage, 5.95/month for UNLIMITED domains on ONE account and UNLIMITED storage and transfer. Everything you need is included, and a really nice control panel of goodies and extras. I LOVE having multiple domains all under one roof.


----------



## nim (Jan 26, 2009)

hi , 
i m nimisha . 
i dont know how to take free domain name ....and how can i upload my website . 
pls solve my probs . 
thanks


----------



## trance4u (Feb 10, 2009)

You didn't say if you needed Windows or Linux hosting. If you want some great Windows hosting I would suggest Server Intellect. Good support (English speaking) and solid network. I personally like the Windows Hosting over Linux as more support forums for issues.


----------

